
Jaiku is becoming JaikuEngine - mcxx
http://jaikido.blogspot.com/2009/03/jaiku-is-becoming-jaikuengine.html
======
jye
I can't wait to read the source code of this. I think it will be a great way
to learn development and design on App Engine.

~~~
davepeck
You can examine several AppEngine code bases on github.com. There's something
to be learned from all of them.

Shameless plug: not that it's at the same scale, but I put together the game
of Go as an AppEngine app. You can play it at <http://go.davepeck.org/> or
read the AGPLv3 sources at <http://github.com/davepeck/appengine-go/>

(I wrote "Go" to share with the audience of a talk I gave about scaling with
AppEngine; I do a lot of AppEngine and AWS work for my clients but alas can't
share that work.)

------
sjs382
Anyone who is familiar with both care to compare this with laconica?

~~~
danw
I'm not very familiar with either code base but the fundamental differences
are that Jaiku is built to scale whilst Laconica is built for federation
between different servers.

